# clicking noises from hip when climbing/stepping up.



## prettypenguin (Nov 11, 2010)

My 7 month old cockatiel Sif's hips make a clicking noise when she climbs. Her first vet check up was about a month ago, and nothing was said about it, but I've been hearing it when she moves around lately. Any ideas on what that is? I am going to call the vet, but wanted to see if anybody knew what I meant.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A bird's joints make popping noises sometimes just like humans do. Is she moving around normally and does she seem to be pain-free?


----------



## prettypenguin (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, she seems to be pain free. I know in humans a constant (or often occurring) click has to do with laxity in connective tissues, so I am somewhat worried about it. I know what to do about my popping hips, but not hers so much.


----------



## PinkSparkles (Jul 5, 2010)

This thread caught my attention since one of my birdies makes the odd click/pop when he climbs too! Since I couldn't tell why, and I knew that "clicking" when breathing was a bad bad sign, I rushed him to the vet. It turned out, however, that it was nothing to do with his breathing, and of course he was click/pop free at the vet visit. 

My vet also suggested that birds can pop their ribs out of joint (as a method to escape the grip of a predator when caught) and he wondered if this could be happening occasionally and creating the sound? My birdie also is moving well and seems to be pain free.

So you're not the only one whose bird does this, and we're still trying to determine for sure what it is...


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I took my bird to the vet a few months ago about this. Scooter had a clicking noise when he moved or when I held him. He didn't make the noise at the vet but she said she's had 6 cockatiels and she thinks she vaguely remembered that her birds making that noise too. She checked his lungs to make sure it wasn't that and told me if his not his breathing and he's not in pain, I shouldn't be too concerned. I was going to ask on the forum before I took him to the vet but I didn't think anyone would know what I was talking about.


----------



## prettypenguin (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok , that makes sense. I remember one of my older girls making that noise sometimes too, mostly when I would catch her to put her in the cage.


----------

